# Pic in sig problem



## hamps_w (Mar 24, 2007)

why cant i seem to post a pic in my signiture? I was putting in


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Because that pic is too big for a sig pic. 

You need to be in your profile from the link at the top, then add in the exact same code as yo uhave done in your above post, including the img tags.

Nick


----------

